# Persistent-Apathy/Anhedonia from Ssris



## InterestinglyInteresting (May 7, 2010)

Unfortunately i have come to the conclusion that i suffer from permanent brain damage due to my previous use of ssri's and that includes usage of sertonergic antidepressants even when i was just a kid. 

I basically have feelings of boredom/apathy/social disconnection. Psychiatrists by far ignore anhedonia :blank Also what concerns me is that for the past few years i have ejaculatory anhedonia. So yeah...it seems logical that these problems are due to dopamine inhbition from previous ssri usage. 


I am assuming the mechanism of this occuring isnt literally dopamine depletion but instead attenuation. for example 5ht1a permanent downregulation might reduce dopamine going to certain regions of my brain.



SSRI's can be very useful and i may very well be a rare case.






I guess the only thing left to do is look forward. I suppose there are otc medications or i should say herbal supplements that can help dopamine transmission.

I know caffeine helps me but only mildly and i have to take breaks of a few days in between to keep the benefits.


At least im staying positive (not literally as i cant really feel much emotion but more in the way i will take action) and i will work with competent docs or whatever to have my symptoms managed.



One thing i learned in life is to never give up and always pull through cuz things may get better.


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

use stimulants.... wellbutrin or amphetamines or ritalin ect...


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

bben said:


> use stimulants.... wellbutrin or amphetamines or ritalin ect...


+1


----------



## InterestinglyInteresting (May 7, 2010)

*well..*



bben said:


> use stimulants.... wellbutrin or amphetamines or ritalin ect...


perhaps the instant release wellbutrin would be different but wellbutrin doesnt really do anything positive for me. It does however make me sweat more and it kind of unpredictably gives me a small boost but not really a coffee-boost more like a minor mental one. It is pretty worthless for me.


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

go for the stronger ones then like said earlier. Vyanse is probably the best you can easily get prescribed since most doctors think its not abusable ( what a joke). They use it for ADD which is easy enough to fake or is co-morbid with social anxiety or depression all the time, so you may have it legit. ADD really is a crap disorder though and almost anyone could fall into the category if you look hard enough.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

bben said:


> use stimulants.... wellbutrin or amphetamines or ritalin ect...


I sort of agree here. Wellbutrin may be of great help but obviously ritalin or amphetamines are better but they can cause apathy worse than ssri apathy. Look into mirapex..it's a full dopamine agonist, not addicting and has been shown to treat apathy and a load of other side effects caused by ssri's.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

bben said:


> go for the stronger ones then like said earlier. Vyanse is probably the best you can easily get prescribed since most doctors think its not abusable ( what a joke). They use it for ADD which is easy enough to fake or is co-morbid with social anxiety or depression all the time, so you may have it legit. ADD really is a crap disorder though and almost anyone could fall into the category if you look hard enough.


Alot of people can fall into this category but it's the small few that it actually causes problems in their day to day living and need meds. I'd say 70% of adhder's could go without meds but some actually do need this stuff. Without my ritalin i'd be climbing the walls, cutting people off when they try to talk and I do some wacky things..ritalin has made me calm and for once I can sit down and relax. I have severe adhd I know it aint a made up disorder.. I take 10mg of ritalin before I go to bed at night!! helps gear me down so my mind stops racing and thus I sleep


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

bben said:


> go for the stronger ones then like said earlier. Vyanse is probably the best you can easily get prescribed since most doctors think its not abusable ( what a joke). They use it for ADD which is easy enough to fake or is co-morbid with social anxiety or depression all the time, so you may have it legit. ADD really is a crap disorder though and almost anyone could fall into the category if you look hard enough.


lol

Several study's have found CONSISTENT differences in ppl with ADHD then controls (gene's, dopamine content etc) what your saying is blatantly false.


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

Not really. They don't use brain scans to diagnose ADHD, if they did then what i said would be false. Im saying it's crap because of the criteria used to make a diagnoses for it. I'm not saying it might not exist in a few people, but whatever defines ADHD is pretty dam vague on any level.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

bben said:


> Not really. They don't use brain scans to diagnose ADHD, if they did then what i said would be false. Im saying it's crap because of the criteria used to make a diagnoses for it. I'm not saying it might not exist in a few people, but whatever defines ADHD is pretty dam vague on any level.


They dont use it for a diagnois, but they checked many ppl with a diagnosis afterwards.


> J Clin Psychopharmacol. 2008 Jun;28(3 Suppl 2):S39-45.
> Catecholamine dysfunction in attention-deficit/hyperactivity disorder: an update.
> Prince J.
> 
> ...


Would be pretty strange that with all those false diagnoses they find consistent differences in add patients wouldnt it?


----------



## kaossalami (Oct 8, 2010)

I've taken Wellbutrin and adderall together. Seems that wellbutrin lowers the adderall crash a bit... because well, it reduces cravings and addiction also.

but SSRI's will screw up your sexual desires..atleast they did for me and i still suffer from some side effects, its very hard for me to ejaculate still, even if i take a day or so break from adderall to lower tolerances.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

bben said:


> Not really. They don't use brain scans to diagnose ADHD, if they did then what i said would be false. Im saying it's crap because of the criteria used to make a diagnoses for it. I'm not saying it might not exist in a few people, but whatever defines ADHD is pretty dam vague on any level.


I can promise you my friend that ADHD isn't made up or not serious. I am wired like i'm on crack and impulsive to the point of getting in trouble with the law every few weeks. After I was put on ritalin I have yet to get in trouble with the law because I can sit still and relax without having to do crazy things to stimulate myself.


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2008)

Without ritalin/concerta I'd have no option but to kill myself, AD(H)D can be that disruptive.

On topic: Wellbutrin doesn't really do anything useful for dopamine, and increased noradrenaline might make you feel more anxious for many weeks. Go with the real ADD medication, or try nicotine.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Deprenyl/Ritalin/Dexedrine. OTC: NADH (activated form of vitamin b3) Phenylalnine Tyrosine L-Methionine/ Same-E Rhodiola Pyridoxine (Best form vitamin b6) L-Dopa Phosphatidylserine B Complex Ginkgo Biloba L-theanine Omega-3 fatty acids


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Hereditary components for diagnosis are crap - they don't establish where the disease began. 

e.g. My Daddy had it, so I probably have it.

Well how do we know ur daddy had it?

Well, my granddaddy had it too.

How do we know that either?

etc.

The matter of confused dopamine release can be a matter of environmental influence just as much as genetics. If a person endures such and such signals which induce awkward learning, then the person will behave differently. Distinction between normal versus abnormal becomes a matter of appeal to popular culture. For example in regarding the prefrontal cortex, the definition of proper executive function involves cognitivist projection on rational behavior.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

i have the same problem except from benzo withdrawal. i can't feel pleasure or much emotion at all really. hopefully it will go away though, many people have told me it goes away after you have been off benzos for long enough.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> i have the same problem except from benzo withdrawal. i can't feel pleasure or much emotion at all really. hopefully it will go away though, many people have told me it goes away after you have been off benzos for long enough.


So true. Start supplementing magnesium 1g a day. It helped me get some feeling of life back after coming off lorazepam last year.


----------

